# ball configuration



## federica_210

Hi everyone

I am translating into Spanish the User Instructions for a manual regarding a centrifugal pump

the technical definition is "multistage, single/double suction, horixontally split volute type centrifugal pump"
and ok with all this, right after, and as a big /important heading we find the phrase "BALL/BALL CONFIGURATION"

I guess "configuración de bola" is not so exact here, because it is not talking about the valves, but the pump... I guess.. can anyone suggest a better translation?

Thanks a lot

Fede


----------



## rodelu2

What's under the ball/ball heading?


----------



## federica_210

Hi!

thanks for asking

under the phrase there's something that gives no reference at all, anyway I'll copy it for you
it says

These instructions must be read prior to installing the equipment

right after you find the table of contents of the manual...

I've already done half of the manual (translating I mean) and so far, no reference to this "BALL CONFIGURATION" has been found at all... I am at a loss!


----------



## rodelu2

Hay válvulas de retención (check valves) que funcionen con bolas?.  El original viene de China?


----------



## federica_210

no, por ahora no me he encontrado con válvulas de bolas (que era lo primero que había pensado).
y no, el original no viene de china, vine e de Inglaterra!


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez las conexiones a la salida/entrada de la bomba son _ball joint pipe coupling?_


----------



## federica_210

no, al menos por lo que he leído hasta ahora no, pero acabo de encontrarme (por primera vez después de casi 40 paginas) con ball bearings (o sea cojinetes/rodamientos/rulemanes...etc. de bolas)-

no se...


----------



## federica_210

pág casi final del texto:

"the following set point apply to the XXXX pumps, which use the ball / ball bearing arrangement.

Ok they were talking about "cojinetes de bolas,

por tanto la traducción podría ser "Configuración cojinete de bolas / de bolas" ?? o alguna idea mejor???


gracias!


----------



## rodelu2

"Ball/ball bearing arrangement" no tiene sentido para mí; si de los cojinetes se trata y son de bolas, "ball bearings" sería suficiente, y usando "support" en lugar de "arrangement". Estoy teniendo en cuenta que esto viene de Inglaterra, los que inventaron el idioma inglés. Si te suena rebuscado no me ofendo, pero TAL VEZ "bearing" tenga que ver con "soporte", "apoyo" o "montado sobre" y no con cojinete. La otra es que una punta del eje esté apoyada en una esfera (ball) y la otra en  un rodamiento. El eje de la bomba trabaja en posición vertical? Y qué es el "set point"? Podés divulgar la marca de la bomba?


----------



## federica_210

lamentablemente no, no puedo, sin embargo he pedido al cliente mayores explicaciones porque tampoco a mi la cosa me convence... esperemos la respuesta.


----------



## federica_210

y si... los ingleses inventaron el inglés, pero los ingenieros que escriben manuales generalmente lo destruyen (el inglés, o cualquier otro idioma que sea), sin querer ofender a nadie, eh!


----------



## rodelu2

Y que me decís de quienes escriben sin mayúsculas......


----------



## federica_210

¿y de los que no usan el signo de interrogación al inicio de la pregunta?

todo depende del contexto.

no me quiero ir off-topic, así que te agradezco y cierro el tema


----------

